# Help with plant I.D please



## cartandpeg (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi All,
just found this site,so Hi from Australia.

I have been given some moss and was told it is Java Moss,yet comparing it to another Moss I have,which I was told is Java Moss,they both look different.

Could anyone enlighten me on what I may have.

Thank you for your input.

Cheers Andy


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like java moss, but for an ID on mosses you need macro photo's, and even than it is hard!


----------



## cartandpeg (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you John, I understand what you mean. One strand is not sufficient really.Where if it was to be a bunch,one could tell by the growing pattern maybe.Appreciate the reply.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It looks to me like a Taxiphyllum. The common name "Java moss" is equivocal. 2005 they nailed down that the common aquarium moss worldwide known as Java m. is Taxiphyllum barbieri: http://sea.nus.edu.sg/aquatic-mosses.pdf
Long time ago (in Europe) true Vesicularia dubyana was cultivated as Java moss, but then, largely unnoticed, replaced by T. barbieri. Later V. dubyana was re-introduced as "Singapore moss".

Meanwhile there are other Taxiphyllums in the hobby looking similar to T. barbieri, but the latter is surely still the most common aquarium moss. So I think your moss is most probably T. barbieri.


----------



## cartandpeg (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you miremonster,

Thanks for the link,my reason for asking was that the moss I inquired about seems a lot more sturdier than the java moss I have and not as soft.Much more coarser and stronger.

Still it is in the tank,so I will let it grow out and see how it goes from there.

Cheers.

Andy


----------

